# Baby Zazu's first health check



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Zazu had his first health check this morning
Poor little fellow was calling out to all the other birds and thinking he was on holidays or something and was quite relaxed with the vet holding him and checking his weight and physical looks etc. then he was brought back into the hospital area for bloods and worming etc (all the nasty stuff) - you should have seen him when he came back!! - I couldn't help laughing the poor little guy had a look of pure shock on his face!!!!!! He was like "what the hell just happened!!" - poor Zazu 
The vet however explained why she was gone so long - she said Noah is so much easier to deal with!!! :S (Noah is a little Houdini!!) Zazu apparently bunched the towel he was wrapped in into his beak completely blocking her from sticking anything into his mouth!!! When she got the towel out he clamped his beak shut and no way was he opening it!! Then he stuffed it again with the towel!!! 
She said he's gonna be one HUGE character!!  (I'm getting slightly worried again that poor Noah will be overpowered by him when they meet  - I so hope they get along) 

Zazu is in good condition though thankfully - no obvious infection or parasites etc. but still waiting on some of the blood test results to come back. The vet was happy with him though 

Also gave her an update on Noah - she was happy and said she's not too worried just to keep an eye on him. 

Zazu also met his grandparents in Ireland on Skype for the first time today too  (the little rascal sat with his back to them the whole time!! - even after each attempt of me turning him around on his tee-stand!! Lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Zazu was quite a little handful, wasn't he? :laughing1:

I had to laugh about him stuffing his beak with the towel, then clamping his beak shut... too funny.
I'm glad the visit to the vet went well overall though.

But -- for Zazu to snub his grandparents in Ireland? 

Doesn't he know that grandparents give great presents?
I bet Noah never turns his back on them when he's on Skype!*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha yes I laughed too - the vet was really impressed (or unimpressed whichever way you look at it ) with his personality showing through so early  

And you're right - Noah never snubs his grandparents - he cackles away to them he loves Skype (he's also really nosey ). I think Zazu is certainly his own bird!!  it was quite funny. But he enjoyed a little head scritch whilst sitting with his back to them all the same


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I bet you feel much happier now that ordeal is over and done with Niamh 
Zazu sounds like he is indeed going to be a delight, I wouldn't worry about our boy Noah he is more than capable of shining his own star:star: Zazu will come around to his Skype sessions with a little coaxing and lessons from his brother on how to show off and be admired adoringly by all I am sure.
I am so happy all his tests were good and getting a good thumbs up regarding our favourite boy came to happen. keep up the great work and keep those pictures coming hoto::happy4:


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

what a super personality....LOL...I can just see him grabbing his towel and thinking.....oh no you get away from me right now!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, it sounds like little Zazu had a great health check (minus the towel beak stuffing ) and I'm sure he'll warm up to his Skype sessions as well as the vet, hehe  

He sounds like an absolute charmer as well as a saucy little rascal, I can't wait to continue hearing how he settles in! :clap:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I bet you feel much happier now that ordeal is over and done with Niamh
> Zazu sounds like he is indeed going to be a delight, I wouldn't worry about our boy Noah he is more than capable of shining his own star:star: Zazu will come around to his Skype sessions with a little coaxing and lessons from his brother on how to show off and be admired adoringly by all I am sure.
> I am so happy all his tests were good and getting a good thumbs up regarding our favourite boy came to happen. keep up the great work and keep those pictures coming hoto::happy4:


Thanks Cathy  yes it's such a relief getting the health check out of the way just hope the bloods come back normal. Haha the Skype was so funny - he sure has a lot to learn from Noah  you're right about Noah too - he's well able to lay down the law 



KathyP said:


> what a super personality....LOL...I can just see him grabbing his towel and thinking.....oh no you get away from me right now!


Lol I know! I think I'm in trouble with this one!!



StarlingWings said:


> Niamh, it sounds like little Zazu had a great health check (minus the towel beak stuffing ) and I'm sure he'll warm up to his Skype sessions as well as the vet, hehe
> 
> He sounds like an absolute charmer as well as a saucy little rascal, I can't wait to continue hearing how he settles in! :clap:


Haha he is certainly coming out of his 'shell'  the poor thing didn't know what was going on I'm sure ! His little face when he came back out was so cute  
Both birdies are all tucked up in bed now for the night


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Poor little Zazu, I am sure he knew something nasty was going to be shoved down his beak and not something pleasant like food. Quakers certainly are big personalities, but so is Noah. Glad everything so far has come back good.

I am sure that once Zazu realizes how nice his grandparents in Ireland are he will be chatting away to them in no time.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Poor little Zazu, I am sure he knew something nasty was going to be shoved down his beak and not something pleasant like food. Quakers certainly are big personalities, but so is Noah. Glad everything so far has come back good.
> 
> I am sure that once Zazu realizes how nice his grandparents in Ireland are he will be chatting away to them in no time.


Thanks Kate  
haha yes I'm sure he'll be more polite the next time!!:S


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Zazu seems to be quite a character!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Zazu seems to be quite a character!


I think so  it's going to be intersting to see how he develops


----------

